# Fuji Cross Sizing



## ByronLing

Hey guys,
I'm currently in the process of getting a cross bike in the next few weeks. I'm pretty confident on the Fuji Cross due to the reviews and price on the bike for me as a dealer.
Any thoughts?

In addition, I seem to like the specs of the 2004 model versus the 2005 Cross Pro. A few components were upgraded, but overall, it seems almost like a downgrade at the price increase. I can get a 2004 model in 52cm only, I am 5'9"-10"ish and ride a 55cm Bianchi SL3 Centaur.

I just compared the geos of my road bike and the 52 and 54cm cross. I ride a 2001 Bianchi SL3 Frame 55cm. 

My bianchi has:
538 actual tt
550 effective tt
31" standover height
The 52cm Fuji has
529 actual tt
535.3 effective tt
30.3" standover

The 54cm fuji has
547.3 actual tt
551.3 effective tt
30.9" standover

It seems like the 52cm is a better fit, since theres a 1" difference in standover height. Do cross bikes generally have shorter top tubes? My current bike seems quite a bit longer than the 52cm version in terms of tt length

If 52cm is better, I think I may go with the 2004 model, but if 54, then the 2005 model.

Thanks
Byron


----------



## cxrcr

*Fuji Cross sizing*

I am 5'9" with a 32" inseam to floor and ride a 55 top tube road bike. I tried the 52 but ended up getting the 54 as it fit much better.


----------



## ByronLing

Hmm ok,

From past posts, it seemed like people a bit smaller than me were going for the 49cm, so I thought 52cm would be for me. My other concern was the 54cm Fuji has a standover height lie 0.1" lower than my Bianchi. Is this normal? I always thought that CX bikes had 1-2 inches more standover height than one's road bike.


----------



## Mosovich

*Fuji Size*

Hard to say. Theory now is to stay with roughly the same size bike. Typically thought you want a little shorter TT, I wouldn't worry about standover height. I have almost none on my IF and it's never made a difference. Buy which ever one feels more comfortable. My Tt length is 1/2 cm shorter than my road bike. If you go too short, you'll be uncomfortable. Test ride them both again if you can. The shop shouldn't mine, it's your money, don't let them presure you in to buying something that doesn't fit. You'll regret it later. Trust me, I've been there, done that, it's no fun. Remember too, you can always get a longer stem.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

The fuji frames don't have a high stand over height. They are more similar to a regular road bike. Also they size center to the top of the clamp. I ride a 56 canondale and got a 56 fuji. They have almost the same stand over height. The Seat angle is more relaxed on the cross bike but the TT is the same length. I probably could have gone with a 54 but with a longer stem..... hmmmm..


----------



## ByronLing

Alright. Should I be looking at actual or effective top tube length? My bianchi would have an acutal tt 1cm longer than the Fuji 52cm, and an effective tt length 1.5cm longer.

I'm kinda thinking thr 52cm, but any other ideas?


----------



## ByronLing

The thing about the 54cm is that the actual and effective top tube are both longer than my current road bike, which is about perfect for me and may just be a bit long. Would I be better off with the 52cm and using a longer stem possibly?


----------



## Gripped

ByronLing said:


> The thing about the 54cm is that the actual and effective top tube are both longer than my current road bike, which is about perfect for me and may just be a bit long. Would I be better off with the 52cm and using a longer stem possibly?


My knee-jerk reaction is get the 54. A year and a half ago, I got a 52 Redline. It has a 53.5 tt and good standover. Currently, I'm using a 120mm stem and a Thompson setback seat post to get the cockpit long enough. This year I got a 54 Merckx with a 54.5 tt. I'm using a 110mm stem. I like the fit of the Merckx much better. I'm 5'10" with about a 32" inseam. I like road bikes in a 54 but will go as tall as 55 depending on overall geometry.

I wish I had a 54 in the Redline. Maybe this winter or next year I'll troll Ebay for a replacement frame. Or maybe not since I also want a track bike ...


----------



## ByronLing

I have a 30inch inseam, think the 52cm would still be too small? I'm about 5'9"


----------



## cxrcr

*Fuji Sizing*

It is difficult to compare TT lengths between different bikes because 1) effective tt lengths as stated by manufacturers are not always measured the same, 2) and given a certain tt length, the different geometry of the head tube and seattube angles will make one frame larger or smaller in the cockpit than another with the same tt length, and 3) you really need to try both frames and see which is more comfortable...the numbers won't do that.


----------



## Gripped

ByronLing said:


> I have a 30inch inseam, think the 52cm would still be too small? I'm about 5'9"


Is that 30" inseam what your pants say or is it from the old ruler in the crotch measurement? I dunno. You're at the fine line sepatating the frames. Best to test ride. If you can't test ride, I can't for sure say one way or the other. You can get the 52 to work for you. However, it might not be the best fit.


----------



## ByronLing

The 30" is from a pair of pants. 

I rode a 54cm Cross the other day, and it felt good to me. It felt fitted more as a road bike and felt a tiny stretch in my arms. My guess is that that can be fixed with a shorter stem on the 52 right? 

I cant test ride the 52 really since my shop doesnt really stock cross bikes, I can take another road bike thats a 52cm and see when I work.


----------

